# Evel Knievel X2 Skycycle Scratch-built



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

When I was a kid in the 70's, I was a huge Evel Knievel fan. He had the big personality and swagger like a pro wrestler, mixed with the fearlessness of an X-Game athlete. There was so much Evel-related merchandise put out back then and I always wished that someone would repop the old Addar kits. I've pretty much given up hope of ever seeing a repop, so I decided the only way was to scratch-build it myself. This is the first time I've scratch-built an entire model, so it was a heck of a learning experience. 

The main body is made from the cardboard tube and nose cone of a Estes model rocket. The fins were cut from balsa wood. 

The launch ramp is made from different shapes/sizes of Evergreen strip. The base is a cheap picture frame covered with Woodland Scenics material. 

(I'm using Photobucket now because our Members Gallery seems glitchy. Sorry if my pics end up being "super-gigantic" sized. Haven't figured out the Photobucket software yet. I've got a few more pics to post, but I'll hold off until I see how this first batch goes.)


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

Do you have any in-progress shots?


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

James Henderson said:


> Do you have any in-progress shots?


Sorry, James. I didn't take any in-progress shots. I always forget to do that.

If you want to know how I did something in particular, I'd be happy to try and explain it.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It looks great and is certainly a subject I haven't seen done before.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> It looks great and is certainly a subject I haven't seen done before.


Thanks, Xenodyssey. Yes, when I was doing my research I couldn't find many pics of buildups on the web.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very nice! And a very cool subject!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nicely done, I'm always happy to see a scratch build project finished and displayed, you did an excellent job just as I remember from watching Evel on TV. Thanks for sharing. Karl


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Amazing job! This is awesome. How did you make up the markings? Did you make decals or is that all painted?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This turned our great! Thanks for sharing!

P.S. As I recall, the attempt failed but he was able to parachute to safety.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> Amazing job! This is awesome. How did you make up the markings? Did you make decals or is that all painted?


Thanks, bigdaddydave. The markings are all done with decals. I bought Lazertran decal paper from Amazon. The decals are a little thick, but they do the job.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Trekkriffic said:


> This turned our great! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> P.S. As I recall, the attempt failed but he was able to parachute to safety.


His parachute deployed prematurely during launch and the added drag ruined the flight. He didn't make it a third of the way across and IIRC landed on the near shore...

A friend back in the old days was big into model rocketry and they built a flight replica of this and filmed the launch. They inter cut their flight with filmed from TV footage of that actual event in 8mm and it was hilarious (their rocket used the Estes cold propulsion and it landed in a creek, then surfaced and chugged long it's merry way).

This is an excellent build of a rare subject- it looks spot on to the references I have seen- fantastic work!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice work!!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thunderbird,

This is a really nice job, especially considering it is a scratch built project! I have always been a big fan of the X-2 and you never see any built up examples. Thanks for sharing, it is a very impressive model and display. The photos are good too!

Phillip1


----------



## tiber44 (Sep 24, 2016)

This is really excellent work. I am curious what scale this is, or scale of the figure. I would love to build a rocket version of this....


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

tiber44 said:


> This is really excellent work. I am curious what scale this is, or scale of the figure. I would love to build a rocket version of this....


Thanks, tiber44. Both the rocket and figure are 1:24 scale.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That is great. I had the pleasure to work with Evel shortly before he died. At the time I worked at an art museum that was having a show about pop culture icons and, since Evel lived nearby, he featured prominently. He was very gracious and we had one of his bikes, a skycycle, and he brought his own personal collection of Evel Knievel toys. Poor guy was so crippled up from all of his accidents and spills that he had to have a special chair to sit in.


----------

